# Lt Gen Gordy Graham/Col Henry Brown



## drgondog (Mar 24, 2008)

The last of the 354FS/355FG aces passed away recently.

Gordy Graham went west on March 22 and Henry passed on February 19, 2008.

When Henry Brown was shot down by flak on October 3, 1944 he was at that time the top active scorer in the 8th AF. Before Henry's retirement he was key AF program manager for the tactical and weapons testing in the F-111 - and the first to bail out successfully while flying nap of the earth at night.

Gordy Graham was the last war time 354FS Commanding Officer and also fought in Vietnam.

Of all the 355th aces only Bill Cullerton remains.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## v2 (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## FabioRAF (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## mkloby (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 25, 2008)

TO


----------

